# PWM CIRCUIT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone got a schematic and a parts list for a PWM circuit?

Need one for a train project.

Send me a private message and I will send you my E mail address

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, max voltage and max current? 

Makes a big difference. 

and send me your email address 

This link might be enough: buy a kit and get the circuit board:

*http://store.qkits.com/category.cfm/DCMOTOR* 



There's a 15 amp, 24 volt one for $19

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Various throttles including PWM.
Throttles


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

http://gold.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/Simple_Critter.htm
Ready to run - no soldering 

Simple Critter Control


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if that's not enough choices, from circuits to kits to fully assembled and tested! 

JJ, you should be completely happy now! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got two very good links so far 

Any others?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Jul 2010 03:41 PM 
I got two very good links so far 

Any others? 

Ready to go kit if you can live with the 6.5 amp limitation.

dc to pulse width modulator


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I just put one in an Bachmann 45T. I used the build it yourself kit from Velleman K8004 http://www.vellemanusa.com/us/enu/product/view/?id=350605
It was easy to assemble and has adjustable starting, top speed and frequency. Works up to 35 volts and 6.5 amps with short circuit protection. Is does not reverse. I set up RC using a servo to switch a DPDT switch and a second connected to a potentiometer. 

This kit is available from several USA distributors.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By steamlogger on 24 Jul 2010 04:50 PM 
I just put one in an Bachmann 45T. I used the build it yourself kit from Velleman K8004 http://www.vellemanusa.com/us/enu/product/view/?id=350605
It was easy to assemble and has adjustable starting, top speed and frequency. Works up to 35 volts and 6.5 amps with short circuit protection. Is does not reverse. I set up RC using a servo to switch a DPDT switch and a second connected to a potentiometer. 

This kit is available from several USA distributors.





This is the kit in my link with a cost of $28.95.


----------

